# Fat loss advice needed



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Fat loss is kinda slowed down... I think. Could anyone advise me on my macros?

I'm around 175 lbs bout 11% bf cut from 196lb. Typical day was about 300 - 320g protein, 80 - 100 g carbs and 50 - 60 g fats bout 2100 - 2400 cals. Eating 5 solid meals a day plus 2-3 shakes. Peanut butter and olive oil as my fat sources, 200g chicken breast/2 eggs 4 whites/ 200g White fish as the protein sources. Sweet potato and rice as carbs. Cottage cheese at night

Doing pretty heavy / intense weights followed by 50g whey then 30 mins/500 cals on the treadmill. This is 4 days on then 1 rest day. Usually pretty active during the day with work n stuff.

Any advice or changes or new macros appreciated and any criticism welcomed too

Cheers


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

When you say slowed down, are you losing nothing on the scale?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you do weigthts then have whey then run? Why would you do that?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well if your doing that much exercise mate you may have been having to low calories, works for a bit but you need to fire up your metabolism again... have a couple of days eating what ya want but keep protein high...

could give you a jump start again mate ...

are you drinking plenty of water ???

and i wouldnt take any notice of scales mate for jusdging fat loss, are you looking different ?? are your clothes fitting differently, look at yourself in mirror is your body changing.. if so i would suggest your adding muscle and to keep going as you are,


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

I just thought I should have the whey straight after the weights. Not going by scales at all. They say I'm a bit lighter, going by the look of abs.... May be over critical. Got no **** now when I wear the jeans haha. Mite have a proper cheat day at the weekend I think. First time I've ever cut in so pretty unsure of stuff sometimes to be fair


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Cheat day is in full swing 

Got my self : big bag doritos, 2 slices choc brownie cheesecake, 1 tub carte dor cinnamon caramel waffle ice cream, 1 bar galaxy cookie crumble, 1 muller crunch corner, 5 southern fried chicken fillets. Oh and a 14 inch dominos pizza later. Anything I've missed haha


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

teflondon said:


> Cheat day is in full swing
> 
> Got my self : big bag doritos, 2 slices choc brownie cheesecake, 1 tub carte dor cinnamon caramel waffle ice cream, 1 bar galaxy cookie crumble, 1 muller crunch corner, 5 southern fried chicken fillets. Oh and a 14 inch dominos pizza later. Anything I've missed haha


This could be why you're not making progress  Not using basic equipment such as weighing, tape measures, skinfolds etc. just means that you're limiting ways of analysing your progress.

'Cheat' days are user discretionary, but I think they're unnecessary if one's diet is set up correctly for sustainable progress. None of my clients or competitors use them, there's no need to. You just added a ton of calories to your diet and eating a ton of trans-fat, salt and sugar will likely make your physique not look its best the next day (due to massive water retention). For a natural trainee, at 11% bodyfat, 300g protein is completely unnecessary, you could easily halve that and make progress.

Just my thoughts, some would say I'm being pedantic but I'm a perfectionist when it comes to body composition strategies.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Do more cardio, daily fasted pre-breakfast plus post-workout. :thumbup1:


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Conscript said:


> Do more cardio, daily fasted pre-breakfast plus post-workout. :thumbup1:


Agreed, energy deficit is the main factor and additional cardio can help achieve this.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

RickMiller said:


> This could be why you're not making progress  Not using basic equipment such as weighing, tape measures, skinfolds etc. just means that you're limiting ways of analysing your progress.
> 
> 'Cheat' days are user discretionary, but I think they're unnecessary if one's diet is set up correctly for sustainable progress. None of my clients or competitors use them, there's no need to. You just added a ton of calories to your diet and eating a ton of trans-fat, salt and sugar will likely make your physique not look its best the next day (due to massive water retention). For a natural trainee, at 11% bodyfat, 300g protein is completely unnecessary, you could easily halve that and make progress.
> 
> Just my thoughts, some would say I'm being pedantic but I'm a perfectionist when it comes to body composition strategies.


What protein intake / macros would u reccomend? Had the Cheat day, got he bloat. Think I needed it tho. I was going on the assumption of 1.5 - 2g protein per lb bodyweight. Cutting for another week/2 weeks then starting a lean bulk. Hopefully get some good rebound gains I've been told


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Do more cardio, daily fasted pre-breakfast plus post-workout. :thumbup1:


Will this not eat into muscle stores? Been doin post weights cardio on the assumption ur glycogen stores are depleted and u go to fat stores for energy


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

eat less c.rap


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

teflondon said:


> Will this not eat into muscle stores? Been doin post weights cardio on the assumption ur glycogen stores are depleted and u go to fat stores for energy


Only youre not as you've had a 50g whey shake inbetween.......


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

ParaManiac said:


> Only youre not as you've had a 50g whey shake inbetween.......


Changed this to 50 g whey after the cardio. Tinkering with the idea of adding in 25g dextrose in this shake also. Only gonna take carbs in at Bfast, pre and post workout I think


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

A far better idea,although the dextrose is up for debate......

Carbs at the above times is very effective IME.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Dextrose not good for a fast acting carb post workout? Ditched it completely whilst dieting so far but was thinking if the body is glycogen depleted it wouldn't convert to fat


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

teflondon said:


> What protein intake / macros would u reccomend? Had the Cheat day, got he bloat. Think I needed it tho. I was going on the assumption of 1.5 - 2g protein per lb bodyweight. Cutting for another week/2 weeks then starting a lean bulk. Hopefully get some good rebound gains I've been told


Most you'll realistically need is 2-2.5g protein/kg lean body mass (not bodyweight). Even then, you're eating carbohydrates and these have a sparing effect on skeletal muscle protein so you probably don't even need that much.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think a cheat day/meal helps a lot when you are trying to lose weight. Also it is likely that you have low muscle glycogen levels. Along with this often comes a sluggish feeling during your workouts and less than optimal strength.

A cheat meal/ day, since it often means an excess of calories and carbohydrates taken in, will serve to replenish some of these stores, which will help give you more energy and train harder at your next workouts.

There is also a slowing of the metabolism effect. The body senses starvation and tries to lower the amount of energy it needs to continue to function on a daily basis.

This means you will be burning less calories which makes weight loss even harder. If you have a large amount of calories in one sitting or day the body's metabolism will show an increase and you'll kick start your 'furnace' into high gear once again.

Also for how many calories you need a day, I remember reading the rule of thumb that you want 11-14 cals per pound you weigh. So if your 175pounds you want between 1,925 and 2,450 cals per day


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah a simple way for calories is

Maintanance = bodyweight in pounds X 14

bulk = bodyweight in pounds X 16

lose weight = bodyweight in pounds X12

its a rough starting guideline for anyone that needs to know .. then try it for a couple of weeks and adjust as nessacary..

i have lost 3 and half pounds in last week so i will up my calories a little just to balance things up

its great to learn the lines that your body is taking , what it uses and what you can get away with...

thats what this game is all about, knowing and understanding your body


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Dieting for one - two more weeks max then gonna try a clean/lean bulk. If I post a pic could some1 give me a rough estimate on bf % ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

errrm 10-12 %


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool, wasn't too far off with the guesstimate of 11 then. Dunno wether to try and get sub 10 before trying a lean bulk. Decisions decisions.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i reckon your close if not in single figures on body fat already


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

teflondon said:


> Cheat day is in full swing
> 
> Got my self : big bag doritos, 2 slices choc brownie cheesecake, 1 tub carte dor cinnamon caramel waffle ice cream, 1 bar galaxy cookie crumble, 1 muller crunch corner, 5 southern fried chicken fillets. Oh and a 14 inch dominos pizza later. Anything I've missed haha


LOL, think u answered ur own question with this one


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

looking at ur pics though, ur a nice low bf% - its always going to be hard to get rid of the last bits, its not what your body wants whatsoever


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> looking at ur pics though, ur a nice low bf% - its always going to be hard to get rid of the last bits, its not what your body wants whatsoever


i agree with this, to lose any more fat off your body mate your going into a competition prep diet.. i would get started now on a slow lean bulk .. eating nice clean foods and getting that weight moving in the gym.. you could be a beast in 12 months time X


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> looking at ur pics though, ur a nice low bf% - its always going to be hard to get rid of the last bits, its not what your body wants whatsoever


Cheers, gave the cutting diet up, didn't think would b worth going any lower since I wasn't competing or going a holiday. Time to get more muscle packed on


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i agree with this, to lose any more fat off your body mate your going into a competition prep diet.. i would get started now on a slow lean bulk .. eating nice clean foods and getting that weight moving in the gym.. you could be a beast in 12 months time X


Hopefully mate, always wanted to be a beast haha, been on a slow bulk diet for nearly 2 weeks now, between 2500 and 3000 cals / day. Mostly near the top end of the scale. Taking some muscle fuel anabolic too. Had a few wee servings of ice cream tho since the diet is over. Been hammering the heavy weights too, just waiting on the size coming. It's Like watching paint dry ha.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

teflondon said:


> Hopefully mate, always wanted to be a beast haha, been on a slow bulk diet for nearly 2 weeks now, between 2500 and 3000 cals / day. Mostly near the top end of the scale. Taking some muscle fuel anabolic too. Had a few wee servings of ice cream tho since the diet is over. Been hammering the heavy weights too, just waiting on the size coming. It's Like watching paint dry ha.


It will come mate, just train and eat for size pal !!! get your protein in you, and get creatine in you too !!!


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> It will come mate, just train and eat for size pal !!! get your protein in you, and get creatine in you too !!!


Dunno if it's rebound gains or the muscle fuel anabolic but the training this week has been out of this world. Just smashed back something stupid! Tried your high volume training kind of flinty. That is some good sh1t! Yeah the muscle fuel has creatine in it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

teflondon said:


> Dunno if it's rebound gains or the muscle fuel anabolic but the training this week has been out of this world. Just smashed back something stupid! Tried your high volume training kind of flinty. That is some good sh1t! Yeah the muscle fuel has creatine in it


ok mate, if your enjoying that programme then fine mate, however i am doing that programme myself as more of a shaping routine to compliment my cutting ...

you want raw size on now mate so you should really look at a good size building routine. i will sort you one if you would like ...

up to you matey.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ok mate, if your enjoying that programme then fine mate, however i am doing that programme myself as more of a shaping routine to compliment my cutting ...
> 
> you want raw size on now mate so you should really look at a good size building routine. i will sort you one if you would like ...
> 
> up to you matey.


Aye any info is good, I'm due to change my routine after next week so good timing, I'll post the current back routine up here later see wat ya think, just done two sets high volume after some good heavy low reps. Start niteshift at 6 so I'll post the workout on once I get settled in.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Here u go flinty, wat ya think...

Weighted wide grip pull ups, body weight around 81 kg

+10 kg x 7, + 20 kg x 4, + 20 kg x 4 + 2 negative reps, bodyweight x 7

Burnout on lat pull down 60kg x 12 x 12

Wide grip seated row : 50 kg x 15, 60 kg x 16, 70 kg x 10

Close grip pull down : 75 kg x 10, 85 kg x 6, 85 kg x 7

Bent over tbar row : Olympic bar, close grip handle, 60 kg x 12, 70 kg x 10, 80 kg x 7, x 6

Dead lifts : 60 kg x 10, 80 kg x 8, 100 kg x 6.

Feelin sore already. Tired as feck too, gonna sleep like a baby tonite


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

teflondon said:


> Here u go flinty, wat ya think...
> 
> Weighted wide grip pull ups, body weight around 81 kg
> 
> ...


im amazed you could go heavier on close grip pull downs than you did on wide grip rows !!! its normally other way around ..

looks a good solid session mate that does, is there any reason you have different rep ranges for each set and exercise mate ??? or was it just to failure ??

nice one pal X


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Just working to failure with everything unless I get too many reps ie over 12ish. Tbh the seated row was just fannying around till my training partner done a couple of extra sets. Feeling it today tho. Good and sore. Gona hammer shoulders later


----------

